# making a large aquarium from polycarbonate



## Jorunder

How thick would the polycarbonate need to be in order to not break when being filled with water? The dimensions of the tank would be 12 feet long by 4 feet wide by 3 feet tall.


----------



## fish monger

Here's a link that might be helpful.

Building an Acrylic Aquarium


----------



## beaslbob

Jorunder said:


> How thick would the polycarbonate need to be in order to not break when being filled with water? The dimensions of the tank would be 12 feet long by 4 feet wide by 3 feet tall.


 
why not use a 1000g (960) stock tank?

950g is $350 or so

wading pool | stock tank | water tanks | stock tanks | steel tanks | tank heaters | galvanized stock tank | water tank | tank water | watertank | Poly stock tank | polyethylene stock tanks


----------



## jaysee

If you are planning to view the fish from the side (the best way to see them), then I don't think a stock tank will do.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## flight50

fish monger said:


> Here's a link that might be helpful.
> 
> Building an Acrylic Aquarium


That link can't be used as a go by really unless the tank is 8'ft in length or less. There are other calculator out there but most are limit the tank length. You can always double the glass thickness but there where the prices really jump.



beaslbob said:


> why not use a 1000g (960) stock tank?
> 
> 950g is $350 or so
> 
> wading pool | stock tank | water tanks | stock tanks | steel tanks | tank heaters | galvanized stock tank | water tank | tank water | watertank | Poly stock tank | polyethylene stock tanks



$350 for a 1k gallon tank in glass or acrylic I am sure would be wayyy more than $350. A stock 180g glass goes for about $900 in my parts. Make it acrylic and its at least $1100-$1200. Building a plywood tank would be way cheaper than buying a stock 1k gallon tank. The glass should be the most expensive part.


----------



## fish monger

All of the sites I visited regarding building your own tank stressed that height was the most important dimension when considering thickness of glass, acrylic, etc. You can add strength for length and width with cross supports at the top and bottom. It's worth looking into many options with a tank of this size. As has been mentioned, plywood for the back and sides would be an economical way to go. You'd use epoxy paint on the plywood to seal it in the safest way.


----------



## jaysee

flight50 said:


> $350 for a 1k gallon tank in glass or acrylic I am sure would be wayyy more than $350. A stock 180g glass goes for about $900 in my parts. Make it acrylic and its at least $1100-$1200. Building a plywood tank would be way cheaper than buying a stock 1k gallon tank. The glass should be the most expensive part.


It;s a plastic tub/pond - that's why it's cheap.


----------



## fish monger

I think a 950 gallon stock tank is a water trough for stock, as in cows, horses, etc. Great idea for a grow out tank; however, not something you'd want in the family room


----------



## Jorunder

I am attempting to make an aquarium from polycarbonate, not acrylic.
I know it is stronger than acrylic, and I have found a website that sells 4'x12'x3/8" poly.
So far I am digging the bracing idea, but I am open to any others.
how tall can the aquarium be without bracing, if the poly is only 3/8" thick?


----------



## fish monger

It looks like 12-18 inches according to the chart on the link I posted earlier. I'd be tempted to overdo the bracing a little. As has been mentioned before, most of the charts online are for tanks of up to 8' feet long. You could make those plans work with the extra bracing IMO.


----------

